# 09 Brute Force 750 running rough



## fastlane02ss (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok I have an 09 brute 750. The problem I am having is it is running what I would say is rich. Smokes black all the time even at idle and worse under throttle. If you give it gas it spits and sputters. Now if you rev it hard it clears out and wont sputter but still smokes like it's loading up on fuel. Also it won't even start unless you disconnect the vacuum lines from the front and rear of the throttle body (the ones that run to the IAC valve). Once it is running with the vacuum ports open you can put your finger over the rear port and it shuts down immediately most times or it will sound like it's on one cylinder. At times it will also pop really bad through that vacuum port on the rear and you can see a spark in it. My brother in laws brute does not do that however, as far as the vacuum part. Have checked TPS, IAC valve, cleaned throttle body, checked injectors. Has fuel injector cleaner in it now also. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It sounds like either bad or stuck injectors or low power to either the ECU or ignition system. Check the valves while you are there and ensure the air filter is clean but start testing those systems as well as the connections under the fuse box for corrosion. The 09 was a pretty trouble-free machine so it has to be something basic.


----------



## fastlane02ss (Feb 16, 2017)

Checked injectors, checked connections under fuse box already. All good on those. Valves are fine. I did put an in line fuel filter in to see if I was getting any pressure through it and it barely is even filling up the filter. Now this is all after I changed the sock at the bottom of the pump and punched the screen out on the internal pump. Now since the sock I went to is much larger than the small one it doesn't fit very good in the plastic thing that it goes in on the bottom the pump. So since I'm having to cram that new sock in there and it's in a bind could that cause a fuel pressure issue? Maybe I should just not put the plastic thing back over the sock and let the sock stay exposed in the tank now that I have in a in line fuel filter to trap dirt.


----------



## chickenstripe (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the filter on in the correct orientation, with the arrow pointing away from the fuel tank?

How much larger is the fuel filter sock? (you can get the correct replacement by searching under a 2013 fuel system parts diagram (P/N 49019-0013), it allows you to buy the filer only for like $10) Just did this to my 2009 BF750i


----------

